
Visual Studio Code 1.6 - kevlened
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_6
======
tomdale
I have been using VS Code as my full-time editor for a few months now and
couldn't be happier. Originally I was only using it for TypeScript projects,
where the language integration is top-notch, but eventually found myself using
it all the time. I use the vim plugin, which is surprisingly good although it
does have a few issues still.

The best thing about VS Code (and Microsoft's other big open source project,
TypeScript) is the steady stream of releases. Because of the regular release
cadence, small but important improvements never get blocked by some big
feature that took longer than anticipated. As much as I wouldn't have believed
this 10 years ago, Microsoft does open source better than almost everyone.

VS Code: developed on GitHub, written in TypeScript, great extension API,
clear roadmap and regular releases. I am a very happy user.

~~~
david-given
I'm currently switching from gvim to vscode and back again every five minutes,
in order to use vscode's debugger --- it's gdb integration is the best I've
seen _bar none_ [1][2]. If the vim emulation was good enough, I'd switch in a
moment. Which, unfortunately, it's not, for me: the biggest omission is
shift-Y/shift-P for yank and paste, which I use constantly, but there's holes
everywhere.

(Also, the way the vscode's autopopup thingy grabs the escape key is really
annoying, but I'm sure that's configurable.)

Two minor nitpicks:

[1] I haven't figured out how to make the debugger show a pointer as an array
yet.

[2] I used to use ddd. By modern standards it's pretty rough, but it's data
visualiser was unparalleled brilliance. (It allowed you to lay out structures
on a canvas as boxes with arrows representing pointers.) I'd love to see that
in vscode.

~~~
johnfn
Hi! I'm one of the core developers of VSCodeVim. Shift-Y and Shift-P
absolutely work for me, so please report on our issues page if they continue
to not work for you:
[https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim/issues](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim/issues)

I would also be really interested to hear about the other holes that you're
running into. Always trying to make a better Vim experience for you :)

~~~
frutiger
I don't wish to derail the thread, but while I have your ear: is there any
hope for using the neovim over its msgpack interface instead of implementing
vim bindings from scratch?

~~~
johnfn
That's a really interesting idea, but it would definitely be a different
project than our Vim extension.

------
ggregoire
I moved to VSCode 2 month ago, after 6 years with Sublime. Really happy so
far. Their team does an amazing work.

If interested, this is the list of extensions that I use for JS development:

\- Eclipse theme (a theme with a decent color scheme for ES6+, JSX and Flow
types) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=tdtp23.e...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=tdtp23.eclipse-
theme)

\- Nomo Dark Icon Theme (icons) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=be5invis...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=be5invis.vscode-
icontheme-nomo-dark)

\- Path Intellisense (local imports autocomplete) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=christia...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=christian-
kohler.path-intellisense)

\- Npm Intellisense (3rd libs imports autocomplete) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=christia...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=christian-
kohler.npm-intellisense)

\- Typings autoinstaller (3rd libs types) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=jvitor83...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=jvitor83.typings-
autoinstaller)

\- Auto Close Tag (close JSX tags, not perfect but better than nothing) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=formulah...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=formulahendry.auto-
close-tag)

\- Flow for VSCode (to support Flow types) -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=flowtype...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=flowtype.flow-
for-vscode)

\- ES6 snippets -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=xabikos....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=xabikos.JavaScriptSnippets)

\- React snippets -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=xabikos....](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=xabikos.ReactSnippets)

~~~
g0atbutt
This is very helpful, thanks!

------
NicoJuicy
I always had Visual Studio for .Net development and for everything else it
changed. First Notepad++, then Brackets, Atom, then Sublime Text and since 4
months it's always been Visual Studio Code.

It's nuts how fast Visual Studio Code is evolving. Good job Microsoft,
developers and the community.

My only fear is that the application would become bloated, but for now it's
still blazing fast. Even when i have to much extensions on :p

Edit: I'm on HN because Visual Studio is updating for the next hour probably
:)
[https://gyazo.com/5ec738470b265531975f2aea0834d72f](https://gyazo.com/5ec738470b265531975f2aea0834d72f)

~~~
LyalinDotCom
We're very committed to fight bloat, as with any large software project its
always a risk so please help keep us honest

~~~
NicoJuicy
I am not sure if you are talking about Visual Studio Code or Visual Studio (
which is still updating)

I'm not talking about the IDE, the IDE runs great. Referencing Visual Studio
as bloated was not my intention, i was afraid that Visual Studio Code got
bloated. The only thing is that Visual Studio updates always take a long time,
that's probably the only thing that is troubling me sometimes. It's been 2:30
hours updating now :
[https://gyazo.com/b8718354c629fbd6e0c4867dfb95e0eb](https://gyazo.com/b8718354c629fbd6e0c4867dfb95e0eb)

I also know Visual Studio is a very big application ( i personally use mostly
Asp.Net in combination with c# and Cordova) with many developers ( i heard
1200 developers in a talk with a Product Manager of Visual Studio). But 2:30
hours updating is just a very long time :)

------
usaphp
I don't know, every time I see a new release of Atom or VS code and people
praising it in comments I go ahead and download it and open the project that I
am currently working on in Sublime for side by side comparison. And what
strikes me most is how smooth Sublime is compared to Visual Studio Code or
Atom (at least on my mac, I dont know about windows experience). Scrolling is
much slower in VSC and searching through files is much much worse than in
Sublime. Those little things are what makes an editor a winner, it just does
not slow you down and annoy you. So once again Visual Studio Code failed to
lure me away from Sublime, I dont even know why I am still trying to...I love
Sublime Text.

~~~
rtpg
Here's a good test: Do you want a text editor, or do you want something that's
close to an IDE?

Atom/VS Code exist to be IDE-y, not as thought experiments on text editors in
the browser. Their advantages are in the ease of developing extensions and
tools that aren't part of the core package.

The difference is similar to Vim/Emacs. Of course Vim has some IDE-y plugins,
but they're rarely as rich as what ends up getting built in Emacs.

~~~
usaphp
Choppy scrolling is a high price to pay for an IDE in my opinion.

~~~
reinhardt1053
It's definitely not choppy on my machine. There must be something wrong with
your configuration. I would suggest to submit an issue on GitHub.

------
headmelted
I've been working lately on getting Visual Studio Code to compile for ARM. Its
working fairly reliably but Travis doesnt support the toolchain so Im having
to use Gitlab CI in the meantime.

I want to give this a little more polish before I release, but can I gauge
from the folks here if there would be any interest in ARM nightlies for
Raspberry Pi (and other ARM SBCs)/ARM Chromebooks?

If so, I'll move some things around to get it done in the next few days.

Works really well on Chrome OS with Crouton, owing to the integrated terminal:

[https://twitter.com/headmelted/status/778458660003393536](https://twitter.com/headmelted/status/778458660003393536)

~~~
shakna
Not so sure about a Raspberry Pi, it'd probably just be a novelty there,
considering how slow the Pi is running Chromium and the like. (Though the Pi 3
might be able to handle it better).

Chromebooks on the other hand, sound like a great idea.

~~~
headmelted
That's what I thought, but it runs quite well on a RPi2.

Extensions working well too, at least as many as I have tried.

------
donatj
I love VSCode. Sublime still trumps it in two places though - multi-cursor
support in VSCode isn't quite as powerful as Sublime I particularly miss the
middle click, drag, select rectangle [1].

The other area is that global search/replace isn't as powerful or nearly as
quick.

I'm hoping both of these are things they fix in time.

[1] [http://jdon.at/19OUp](http://jdon.at/19OUp)

~~~
shogun21
Middle-click and drag is a game-changer! Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
seanmcb
Try this
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/editingevolved#_co...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/editingevolved#_column-
box-text-selection)

and for multi cursor
[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/editingevolved#_mu...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/editingevolved#_multiple-
selections)

Sean - a member of the @code team.

~~~
buu700
I _love_ VS Code (we're pretty invested in TypeScript, so it was a natural
fit), but the one thing I really miss from Sublime is that code preview thing
that shows a bird's-eye view of the current file and lets you click around to
any part of it. Any idea if there is or will be a way to enable the same
functionality in VS Code?

Edit: Apparently this is called the "minimap" and is a popular feature
request, so guess that answers that.

------
daeken
I've recently switched to VS Code full time for C# and Python development and
I couldn't be happier. While I miss some of the more intelligent intellisense
from full VS, I love that I can do all of my dev on OS X. Its integration with
.NET Core makes my life easy; really can't complain at all.

~~~
Pxtl
Really, for c#? I assumed that the type-inferencing in and extension methods
would make proper IDE support of C# on a "light" platform like vscode
impossible. How do you manage your vcproj file?

~~~
daeken
I figured the same! But it handles type inference, extension methods, using
static, etc like a champ. Even does completion for project.json. I don't use
vcproj since I just use dotnet core.

~~~
Pxtl
I thought project.json got mothballed? Did they take another kick at it and
make it work?

~~~
artimaeis
Don't recall ever hearing it got mothballed during development - though I do
believe they've bent over and are going to support csproj files with .NET Core
in the future as well.

Here's the relevant page on project.json: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/articles/core/tools/...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/articles/core/tools/project-json)

Edit: I need to be better about deep reading through links.
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/05/23/changes-t...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/05/23/changes-
to-project-json/) looks like project.json will be mothballed. Kind of.

~~~
ctolkien
Project.json is getting pitched, but until the successor arrives, it's still
the only way to do .Net Core dev.

------
renke1
I switched from Atom to Visual Studio Code for my new project (TypeScript
frontend and Go backend) and I am really impressed.

Although the Go support is really good in Atom (missing a few things like
debugging and jump to definition via mouse), the TypeScript support is
significantly slower than in Visual Studio Code.

There are few things missing Visual Studio Code though: Multiple top-level
folders, customizable UI (font size in particular), a few essential extensions
that Atom has and probably other things I forgot.

~~~
Gee19
I love so many thing about VSCode but multiple top-level folders is a
necessity in order for me to use this as my daily editor.

Microsoft pls

~~~
Analemma_
Use the UserVoice, Luke! It's the main way they get feedback and feature
requests and they seem to really pay attention to it.

~~~
kwood
UserVoice is now deprecated[1], but they are perfectly fine with opening
Github issues for feature requests.

[1][https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2016/08/19/goodbyeuservo...](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2016/08/19/goodbyeuservoice)

------
buckbova
Looks like this editor is constantly improving.

Anyone have an opinion on how this editor compares to webstorm?

Suppose I'll have to just give it a try to find out.

~~~
faceyspacey
debugging is the best I've ever experienced. Webstorm debugging was
problematic for me a year and a half ago. Visual Code has surpassed Atom by
far as well, which weirdly does NOT support client side debugging for
javascript (and that's a major mistake on Atom's behalf). In VSCode debugging
is of course provided by 3rd party packages, but their API and rich debugging
GUI seems to make it extremely easy to hook into it. In short, if you're using
webpack-generated sourcemaps, VSCode is the way to go. Being able to finally
debug in your actual code (rather than Chrome devtools) is a dream come true!
Otherwise I love their built-in linting and git support.

Here's the chrome debugger:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=msjsdiag...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=msjsdiag.debugger-
for-chrome)

I've submitted several bug reports to its creator (a developer at Microsoft)
and received prompt response as well as fixes! It lets you attach to running
browser windows or launch a new one.

Next and perhaps more importantly, there's a debugger for React Native!:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=vsmobile...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=vsmobile.vscode-
react-native)

And it works flawlessly, and brings along IntelliSense for React Native
elements/apis, etc.

If you're a javascript developer, drop what you're doing / what you're using,
and make the shift to VSCode. If you're using Atom currently, you can likely
find your same themes in the VSCode extension directory, which--for me--made
the shift almost seamless (the feel shares a lot in common with Atom because
of its Electron roots).

~~~
nachtigall
Same here, but for Firefox (which I prefer for WebDev). Just switched to
VSCode because it's the only editor[1] that has a working JS Debugger for it:
[https://github.com/hbenl/vscode-firefox-
debug](https://github.com/hbenl/vscode-firefox-debug)

[1] Though other editors might follow. Just saw that the Firefox Debugger team
would be interested in integrating their new react/redux based debugger into
Atom:
[https://twitter.com/clarkbw/status/783358566858010624](https://twitter.com/clarkbw/status/783358566858010624)

~~~
fandango
Would you say the Firefox debugger works equally well as the Chrome variant?
(In terms of responsiveness, integration, overal experience). I really fancy
the JS debugger of VSCode but I'd hate to drop Firefox for that.

~~~
nachtigall
I don't understand your question.

> Would you say the Firefox debugger works equally well as the Chrome variant?

Are you talking about the native debugger. Not sure. I only use the Chrome
debugger from time to time, but mostly use the Firefox debugger. So it's ok,
but since I use it all the time, I know it has its warts...

Anyway, there are completely rebuilding it using react.js at the moment:
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/09/introducing-debugger-
html/](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/09/introducing-debugger-html/)

> (In terms of responsiveness, integration, overal experience).

As said I use it (firefox and vs code) all the time as a JS developer.

> I really fancy the JS debugger of VSCode but I'd hate to drop Firefox for
> that.

That's the part I really do not understand. I do use Firefox (and its native
devtools), and I do use VSCode plus its Firefox extension. So no reason to
drop Firefox ;)

------
markwaldron
Just got the prompt to install, so I figured I'd check HN while it was
rebooting and this was on the front page. I switched to VS Code from Atom
about 2 months ago and I couldn't be happier!

------
sethammons
I switched from _years_ on sublime (paid) to vscode in a hot minute for Go
development. Awesome jump to declaration and linting. There is one thing it
has trouble with and that is auto-complete from within sub-packages. Not sure
why yet.

~~~
mappu
I'm on LiteIDE for Go - have you tried it? If so, do you know how VS Code
compares to it?

I have a very multilingual project so i'm resigned to using multiple IDEs
anyway (LiteIDE for Go, VS for C#, Qt Creator for C++/Qt, Eclipse PDT for PHP,
Notepad++ for bash...)

~~~
sethammons
I've not tried LiteIDE since it first came out. I did not enjoy the experience
at the time. The toolchain in VSCode is really nice. You can run tests from
your cursor, the file, or the package. There is a built in terminal if you
want it. Jump and peek definition for stdlib and imported packages. GoImports
works, but so does a cmd+p prompt where you can ">Go: Add Import" and
specifically add the import you want so autocomplete just starts working for
it. The linting catches me all the time when I type fmt.Println instead of
fmt.Printf or have the wrong format types in the string. You have to mouse
over something to get its method signature or type, but I've gotten used to
it. I even have found myself using its git diff viewer. It also has delve
debugger integration, but I've not had the chance to use it yet.

I also use VSCode for bash, python, perl, HTML, markdown, and probably a few
others that I'm forgetting. However, I primarily use it for Go.

------
elnado
Probably the best editor for anything Javascript related. <3

~~~
dvirsky
For me it's also amazingly good for C and Go development.

~~~
elnado
oh that's actually really good to hear - my team has a lot of backend services
in Perl (yeah..) that we're moving to Go :)

~~~
PeCaN
Why would you rewrite _already-working_ services written in an expressive and
battle-tested language to a fad 1970s-style language?

It's like being in the late 90s and replacing your existing infrastructure
with Java hype, except with a language somehow worse but justified with Rob
Pike's pseudointellectual bullshit.

~~~
elnado
Haha fair argument. As someone pointed out - it's very easy to incur technical
debt in Perl. It's a dynamic language with virtually non-existant dev tools
and lacking open source community. I personally can't wait to go back to a
static language for our backend. We're looking at NodeJS (of course...), JVM,
and Go. Arguably you can fake typing in NodeJS with TypeScript, Flow, etc, but
my team isn't too excited about JS for our backend, I personally have an
allergic reaction to Java for backend and I really want a static language, so
by process of elimination, Go wins.

~~~
PeCaN
Fair, and good response. I was kind of just venting about my general dislike
for Go there….

I do think Go has a decent niche for backend services similar to Erlang but
with a much easier learning curve (and more available talent). Sounds like
you're actually using the right tool for the right job.

------
Achshar
What I find to be hilariously missing is drag & drop for the selected text. I
tried switching to VS code a couple of days ago and realized I couldn't do
such a basic thing.

That and a decent FTP extension. No one wants to sync their entire project
just to upload a single file. ugh.

~~~
david-given
You _use_ drag and drop of selections? I don't think I've _ever_ done that on
purpose --- every time I've ever dragged selected text has been by accident,
followed by much cursing as I try to fix my mangled document.

I'd turn it off system-wide if I could!

~~~
CoryG89
I would curse too if no one ever told me I could use Ctrl-Z to fix something
like that.

------
andrewingram
I've been using VSCode for a few months now, I'm finding it to be really
powerful. Main downsides for me:

* The Flow support (via an extension) is pretty far behind the TypeScript support, which is understandable but not ideal.

* It doesn't yet have the critical mass of mindshare for it to be primary target for extension authors, i'm hoping that changes.

* The lack of ability to customise/theme the UI means I can't do anything about the fact that my syntax theme looks totally out of place in the UI.

------
sorenjan
If any of the VS Code developers are reading this, I have a few suggestions:

When I open a single code file with VS Code, I'd like the workspace to
automatically get populated with the other files in the same folder, or at
least have a simple option to do so. I like that VS Code use the folder
structure instead of a special project file like .sln, but this is a small
annoyance since I often open single files before deciding that I want to
continue to work on the whole project.

Make it easier to run Python code. I don't think there's an easy way to run my
script and see the output in a terminal without filling in some json file?
Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I'd really like support for Jupyter notebooks. They're already web based, so
it makes sense.

For new users or users that only use it rarely it seems a bit opaque with json
based settings, and a lot of things hidden behind a command palettes. It's
great to be able to do everything with the keyboard, but maybe surface some of
the things in a GUI too?

Visual Studio with Python tools are my IDE of choice for Python, so there's
every chance the VS Code will become a great Python development tool too.

~~~
sc4les
Hm there is this for fast (shell) execution:
[https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/wiki/Miscellane...](https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/wiki/Miscellaneous#execute-
in-python-terminal)

Jupyter support has been added in version 4.0:
[https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/releases](https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/releases)

------
jpdias
I only miss a code minimap. It's my choice for code editor since its release,
replacing Atom.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I've honestly never found a practical use for that. But then, most of my code
files are either at most 2-3 pages long, or things like long .json files in
which a minimap doesn't really help much.

------
ssebastianj
The Python coding experience in VS Code is very nice. Regarding to debugging
Python code, can't say much about it just because I started using it
yesterday. Even so, was a pleasant experience too.

~~~
sdfin
I started using it last week for Python. My experience was also good.
Configuring venv to work with the integrated console was very simple.

------
kyloren
Switched to VS code from atom and loving it already. This is what Atom should
look like. Atom has become so bloated it's a pain to use now. But there was a
previous comment online maybe on HN or Reddit about an issue in the privacy
policy or license in VS code. Any idea about that??

------
Philipp__
While this editor really attracts me, (it has that Emacs-y vibe, where it
integrates many external tools in nice cohesive interface) I still cannot
overcome that it is still basically an electron app. Atom is just a no go,
despite all the candy looks and nice little plugins, I cannot justify energy
and memory usage. I heard VSCode is totally different story, but I have yet to
find js developed desktop app that doesn't make me cringe! Previously I
bothered, and tried many of them. Now I just don't even try, just skip. And
VSCode looks sweet, really sweet! And I would like to try it if, but the way
and nature of application is pushing me away. Maybe if some of you folks
convince me I'm wrong I'll give it a shot. :)

~~~
shakna
I despise Electron and the culture it encourages of huge, slow applications.

I do have to say, that VS Code is entirely different, and the first time I
played with it, I didn't realise it was using Electron.

It is really solidly engineered, with an insane amount of time and effort by
great people working on the best of features for what an IDE needs, rather
than the next shiny feature. (Scrolling, Time Travel Debugging, functional end
points within to better allow for Vim and Emacs style integrations).

My upshot? Give it a chance.

This isn't something insane created by someone convinced Electron solves all
their problems for them.

Its experts in TypeScript using what they know, inside and out, to make
something deserving of the expert's attention.

The installer is 30ish MB, unliked the 200ish I've seen from a ton of Electron
applications. gVim takes up the same amount of space on my system.

~~~
oddevan
> I do have to say, that VS Code is entirely different, and the first time I
> played with it, I didn't realise it was using Electron.

This. I didn't like Atom's performance on my MacBook Air, but Code was running
beautifully. "Finally," I thought, "a native code text editor that has all the
features I want instead of some bloated Electron crap."

Oh. Oh you sweet summer child.

And the best part is it doesn't matter that I was wrong; I got what I wanted:
a nice, free, performant text editor with Git integration.

------
ausjke
VSCode has been my full time editor. Thanks!!

------
mooveprince
Started with brackets, moved to Atom and settled at VS Code. Like their
monthly release with useful features

------
tsaprailis
This might sound like a weird question, but after a lot of search I found no
keyboard shortcut to toggle between the editor and integrated terminal. It
sound like a I'm picky but it's a bit of a timewaster to have to pick up the
mouse just to switch from editor to the integrated terminal. A most I could
use an external terminal window but that kinda defeats the purpose of having
an integrated one I think. Is there such a key binding?

~~~
Already__Taken
Other commenters aren't answering this. ctrl+` hides or opens the terminal. If
you want to leave it open there's no command to toggle only your cursor focus
from editor to terminal.

edit: I take it back, It's just not bound.{"key": "ctrl+#", "command":
"workbench.action.terminal.focus"}

But you can't move the focus back with that toggle.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/integrated-
termina...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/integrated-
terminal#_key-bindings)

~~~
kwood
Good point! I already have double pressing the terminal toggle in my muscle
memory, using focus might be worth changing that habit.

To "get out" of the terminal, cmd+1 sets focus on the editor again (to be
precise: focus on the first editor group if there is a split view).

~~~
tsaprailis
Yes, thanks very much! I actually had those too, as a backup but I think
different combinations for opening and closing (or in this case toggling into
terminal, and back into the editor) are more cumbersome than simply
opening/closing.

------
HappyAndHarmles
Is anybody using VS Code for Haskell development? How is the extension like?

------
omaranto
Are there any VS Code users around who used to use either Emacs or Vim who
might share a few things they feel VS Code does better? I'm curious about
these modern editors and sometimes wonder what they have to offer besides
possibly being easier to learn (an advantage I'm not interested in).

~~~
kornerstoane
Vi/Vim user since 1992. Flirted with emacs every so often. I haven't used Vim
in 9 months since installing VS Code. Here's why:

1\. IntelliSense support is the best outside of Visual Studio itself. 2\.
Integrated debugging (currently use C#/mono and Python debuggers a lot) 3\.
Great git integration. Best "GUI" client around. (advanced git features are
not provided, but everyday stuff is really well done) 4\. Visually appealing.
Not saddled with a terminal heritage.

Just to name a few. Yes, Vim and Emacs have all of these, to some degree. But
VS Code does them all better (IMO).

It's fun to use. There's a lot to discover, but there's enough there to be
productive right from the start.

~~~
omaranto
Thanks! It seems that most of those advantages are not directly about text
editing but more about being a better IDE. I guess that for someone like me,
that uses Emacs mostly for writing prose and for file management, and only
occasionally for programming, the things you mention don't sound as attractive
(and when coding I never use a debugger, which is probably a mistake on my
part).

About git: have you tried magit for Emacs?

~~~
kornerstoane
Yes, I have used magit while trying to find some love for emacs. It's fine.
But I still prefer VS Code's git integration. It's the simplest client I've
seen. I don't mind using the command line for git, but if I'm in the editor, I
can do anything I need to do for my daily workflow with keyboard commands or
point and click, whichever mood I'm in.

And as far as text editing, there is a lot that VS Code provides for getting
around and moving around text and windows and files. Multiple cursors and
syntax-aware selections provide me what I loved about Vim (macros and text
objects). And now I don't drive myself nuts hitting the escape key in every
other application where I type some text.

------
astrostl
I love VSC, and use it for Python.

It's the only GUI editor that's ever "stuck" for me, having bought Textmate,
tried Sublime, etc. Always go back to CLI Vim. I'm coming from the perspective
of someone that _hates_ IDEs, and only wants a _bit_ more than what Vim
provides in terms of battery inclusion. I think VSC's level of Git
integration, for example, is perfect for me. Handle the common stuff, drop to
the CLI for the rest. Extensions, especially relative to Sublime, also perfect
for me.

The rate of improvement, while obviously a draw, only manages to give me fear
that it's going to turn into IDEA or whatever, nested menus upon menus of
corner-case features that I will never, ever use. My brand of minimalism
actually makes me wish they would slow down :P

------
elorant
How does VS Code compares to Atom? If I'm not mistaken they're both written in
Electron, right?

~~~
sidusknight
VS Code doesn't run like shit.

------
david-given
There's no support yet for non-git version control systems, right? I gather
they want to add support for this via extensions, but the underlying APIs
aren't there yet.

Does anyone know if there's an ETA for this? (I'm a Mercurial shop.)

------
reactor
Any idea how to get it running on a Windows Machine where I don't have admin
rights? (typical work setup). Any portable version available?

------
problems
Did they ever fix the DPI scaling issues?

~~~
Matthias247
I don't have any scaling issues on my Win10 4k 175% scaling setup. But
unfortunately text rendering is still blurry compared to native editors due to
the underlying Electron/Chromium renderer. Hope this will get resolved soon
:'(

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/1896](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/1896)

~~~
ygra
I guess that's what they meant. While the scaled-up result has the correct
size and avoids other artifacts of broken high-dpi rendering, it's, well,
blurry.

However, I suspect that this is more a Chromium/Electron issue than one for VS
Code and other applications built like that. Heck, not even Chrome scales
properly on high-dpi displays, which is pretty poor in my eyes.

~~~
problems
Hmm, Chrome looks perfectly fine on my high-DPI display (4k 150%), but both
Atom and VSCode have major issues. Possibly an Electron issue I suppose, but I
can't say for certain. Pretty ridiculous that almost every other app I run
scales perfectly now, but text editors don't. Of course, Emacs, Notepad++ and
Sublime all work perfectly so it doesn't impede me much.

------
niyazpk
Can I use VS Code to work with remote files? I almost always work with remote
files for development at my day job and would like to switch to VSCode for its
better JS support. Right now I am using SublimeText3 with the rsub plugin to
edit remote files.

What workflow do you guys use when working with remote files?

~~~
jordwest
We use Unison[1] to keep a local copy in sync with remote, then just pop open
the local copy in any editor.

It sits and watches both the local and remote filesystem for updates, it's
fast and efficient, even in large projects. Downside is that it needs to be
installed on both ends for the filesystem watching to work.

[1]
[https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/](https://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/)

------
sireat
Is there a good VS Code extension / built in support for function / method
list on a separate side bar?

Something similar to Structure view in Webstorm or Function List in Notepad++?

I learned that Ctrl-Shift-O will show functions but it is a not a permanent
view.

~~~
hex13
There will be.

Maybe I will port my Atom plugin ( [https://atom.io/packages/atom-
lupa](https://atom.io/packages/atom-lupa) ) to VSCode or maybe I'll write from
scratch whole thing.

I don't know when exactly though (now I'm making something bigger than that
and it takes time).

------
foldr
I'd like to switch from Atom but a few little niggles make me keep going back.
I like how Ctrl+K has the emacs-style behavior in Atom, and there's an
annoying bug in VSCod's tex mode which stops commenting and uncommenting of
lines from working.

~~~
equasar
You can override any key combination.

~~~
foldr
I looked into it, but it wasn't obvious how to:

(i) make Ctrl+K put the deleted line into the paste buffer.

(ii) allow repeated applications of Ctrl+K to delete multiple lines.

~~~
jhasse
Is Ctrl+X what you're looking for? Maybe you can change the binding of that.

~~~
foldr
Thanks, that is what i was looking for. Feel a bit silly for not noticing it,
but it seems like an unusual behavior to associate with the 'cut' shortcut.

~~~
jhasse
I think they got that from Sublime Text ;)

------
konart
Still can't work with proxy without some magic tricks at my office.

Still slow as hell.

Not sure if it can open large log files (Atom crashed whenever you try to open
pretty small log file, like 60mb or something)

etc.

I don't get why whould anyone prefer this to Sublime, to be honest.

~~~
night815
How do you work with proxy? I can't install any extensions without manually
downloading and installing.

~~~
Already__Taken
You can set the http.proxy option in your settings.json. I have to use just
"http.proxyStrictSSL": false because we MITM traffic and the bundled node
doesn't check the windows cert store.

~~~
night815
I can see the list of extensions doing this but trying to install gives
"Server returned 407".

UPDATE: Turns out I have to include my username and password in the URL. I
don't install extensions often so I will do this temporary when I do.

------
neves
Now MS just have to seamless integrate their Ubuntu Bash filesystem with the
Windows filesystem so I can create files in VSCode and access then in the
ubuntu shell. They will build the best dev environment.

~~~
oridecon
An environment that doesn't match your production server is far from being the
best one (this doesn't apply to all cases but you get the idea)

~~~
dyu-
Agree 100%. Ubuntu desktop and server is gaining market share among devs
(those who prefer working on bare-metal) for precisely this reason.

------
jason_slack
How is Markdown support? Does it support GitHub Markdown?

I'm using Atom as it has some nice plugins. But I tend to preview my markdown
in Marked 2 anyway.

~~~
kwood
It does support Github Flavoured Markdown and has a preview mode built in, no
extension needed.

~~~
jason_slack
Awesome. Thank you. I haven't tried VSCode since before 1.0. Downloading now.
I'd love to get away from Atom.

------
bsznjyewgd
Is there an option/mode to simply highlight matching parentheses for plain
text or files that don't have their own language modes?

~~~
SiVal
I want the appearance of the bracket matching to be specifiable as a
preference, so I can make it as visible as _I_ want to make it and not have to
just live with what someone decides is best for me and hardcodes.

------
santaclaus
Is it possible to open the same file in multiple tabs, yet? You can split
screen a file but that gets cramped on a notebook display...

------
silicon123
for js editing vs code is great and even for small java projects you can use
vs code. a better maven integration in the redhat java extension would be
great, though

------
jordache
does it still not have flexible split window feature? argh...

~~~
rplnt
What exactly do you mean by "flexible split window"?

~~~
jordache
split 'em however you want.. not just the 3 columns or 3 rows layouts

~~~
rplnt
Ah, I see. It's not even in Sublime2 (there's only 2 by 2 layout). One full
height column and one split does sound useful.

~~~
jordache
it is in sublime 2, via the More Layouts plugin

------
jurgenwerk
Does it have fuzzy search by whole file path yet?

~~~
kwood
Yep, works. Even without using slashes in the search string.

------
greyfox
i use brackets right now, would i like this?

------
crashdown
in before sublime/atom is better...

